# change the cluster, speedo, rpm, dic to upgrade



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

can you post a picture of your instrument cluster? 
is it the one wherein the DIC only has digital display on the lower half of the screen?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the eco is the only one with instant mpg I may be wrong but I highly doubt they're interchangeable. Will stick around in case i'm wrong, would be nice.


----------



## Stevencdn (Jun 13, 2012)

here is the base dic


----------



## Stevencdn (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Which engine do you have?

The reason I ask is because I'm not sure that the 1.8L and the 1.4L have the same redline, so that might be different. As far as interchangeability goes, I don't see why they wouldn't be.


----------



## Stevencdn (Jun 13, 2012)

1.4 turbo ecotec


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I say give it a shot. You may also need to change out your turn signal stalk as that's where you toggle the different information screens in the DIC.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stevencdn said:


> Hi guys I am new here, new Cruze owner : ) very happy with my purchase, I had a 2008 Civic. I got the 2011 canadian Cruze LT without connectivity package. There is a lot of cluster for sale on ebay but the ones with the connectivity package 2012. My question is: Is it plug and play if I find a 2012 cluster with connectivity package, instant fuel eco, etc etc. thanks
> 
> Before enrolling to your site I have searched for hours the net.
> 
> thanks again



Stevencdn,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! Also welcome to CruzeTalk!! This is a great community of people that have a lot of very helpful information to offer. Although I am here to assist US customer's I may be able to answer any general questions you may have so please feel free to contact me. Enjoy your Cruze!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

